# how to spook up tacos



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Every year we eat tacos on Halloween, its a tradition that we all love and look forward to. Any suggestions how a normal taco meal, hard & soft shells, meat cheese, sour cream, lettuce etc can be Halloweenized? We have young kids so guts and blood are most likely not going to work out, we still want them to eat...something beside candy!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky Eyeball Tacos 









Taco Monster Mouths


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Haunti, those are hysterical! Perfect kid fare.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for the quick replay these are great


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

These are very cool and creative!!!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are great Haunti!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Bravo


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love those ideas. I was planning on having a taco bar this year for Halloween. It seems to be one of the foods that kids and big kids like to eat.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL love 'em!


----------



## vamp_girl (Aug 6, 2012)

Those are awesome. I like the taco monster


----------

